# 'total agony having escaped from a massive wild horse'



## alexomahony (9 April 2018)

Just for a bit of a laugh - here's some of our local reporting about a lady avoiding a loose horse...

https://www.hulldailymail.co.uk/new...ews/i-nearly-killed-rampaging-runaway-1427756

My personal faves from this are:

'nearly killed by a rampaging runaway horse'

'forced to dive for cover behind an electricity box'

'massive wild horse'

'I could almost feel its breath'

' If there had been children going down that cut through, without doubt they would have been killed'

I mean bless her - I know horses are big and can be imposing but this story is like it's a lion on the loose hahha


----------



## Rowreach (9 April 2018)

It was the photo of the massive hoofprints that did it for me - with the daisy for size comparison ...


----------



## WandaMare (9 April 2018)

That's crazy  the great woman-eating horse ran straight at her, oh no, it just stopped to eat grass lol. Sounds like a pathetic attempt to warm up a compo claim to me


----------



## alexomahony (9 April 2018)

Rowreach said:



			It was the photo of the massive hoofprints that did it for me - with the daisy for size comparison ...
		
Click to expand...

YES hahaha it reminds me of the prints they show for something like a T-Rex aw it's made my morning!


----------



## Rowreach (9 April 2018)

Oh and the other story about the swarm of wasps attacking the man in a graveyard, which would be worrying if wasps actually swarmed ...


----------



## MyBoyChe (9 April 2018)

To be fair, whilst I do think the report is a bit overly dramatic, if the horse that did the rampaging was a tethered coloured stallion, for example, it could have been quite nasty.  They tend to be quite powerful and if it had broken loose was probably a bit panicked at being out of its confines, could easily have done some damage.  Good luck if they decide to lodge a compo claim though


----------



## alexomahony (9 April 2018)

Rowreach said:



			Oh and the other story about the swarm of wasps attacking the man in a graveyard, which would be worrying if wasps actually swarmed ... 

Click to expand...

Good old Hull Daily Mail  Good jog we love it for it's comedy value!


----------



## alexomahony (9 April 2018)

MyBoyChe said:



			To be fair, whilst I do think the report is a bit overly dramatic, if the horse that did the rampaging was a tethered coloured stallion, for example, it could have been quite nasty.  They tend to be quite powerful and if it had broken loose was probably a bit panicked at being out of its confines, could easily have done some damage.  Good luck if they decide to lodge a compo claim though 

Click to expand...

Oh I agree and I didn't at all mean to sound like I was taking the mick out of the old lady here. I wasn't and realize she probably did hurt herself getting out the way which is ever so sad. 

It's the reporting that made me laugh - the Hull Daily Mail are well known for dramatizing anything and everything, ad how they make this horses sound like a wild animal on the loose.

This was like literally across the road from where I live and sadly the tethered horses get loose quite often... it's a built up town area and a lot of town folk think they're 'rescuing' the horses by setting them free!
It's nuts!


----------



## Keith_Beef (9 April 2018)

'It has left the 76-year-old unable to sleep without pain'
Sooo.... without pain she cannot sleep?

'nearly killed by a rampaging runaway horse'
Sooo... not killed at all, then.

'forced to dive for cover behind an electricity box'
Sooo... the horse shot at her while screaming "get behind that electricity box"

'I could almost feel its breath'
Sooo... she couldn't feel its breath, but it must have had some breath, therefore she could _almost_ feel it.

'had she been walking her dog at the time, it would have been impossible to get out of the horses way'
Because.... her dog would have forced her to stand in the horse's way? Everybody knows that dogs enjoy sacrificing their owners and that the preferred method is trampling by horse.

It must have been a slow news day in Hull; the journos need something to liven up their day.


----------



## ester (9 April 2018)

That is generally hilarious.... it was clearly travelling at speed from those hoof prints!


----------



## LaurenBay (9 April 2018)

Good job she doesn't live in my town. We have many tethered Horses who are always breaking free and roaming around til they are caught again. I've yet to see one gallop at someone with intent to kill them though haha

Almost feel its breath is the part that got me! you would think she was talking about a Lion or Tiger!


----------



## WandaMare (9 April 2018)

Its still making me laugh and I read this thread a few hours ago. If anyone sees a killer horse on the run, dive behind an electricity box quick.


----------



## Tiddlypom (9 April 2018)

OP, I'm glad you didn't intend to pour scorn on the lady who had the close encounter with a loose horse. I am perfectly prepared to believe that she had a frightening experience, and could have been badly hurt.

Only a few days ago I stopped a runaway horse. Ok, this was in an enclosed area (two large interconnected arenas) but the horse, who had dropped its rider and was upset, frightened and not looking like stopping anytime soon, cantered towards me after doing several solo laps and I stepped towards it and grabbed the reins while it was still cantering. My heart was pounding, I can tell you.


----------



## Rowreach (9 April 2018)

Tiddlypom said:



			OP, I'm glad you didn't intend to pour scorn on the lady ....
		
Click to expand...

I'd hope none of us were, I think we were just amused at the reporting ....


----------



## Mule (10 April 2018)

I'd say the owner was lucky he took off. My compo senses are tingling 

Speaking of loose horses, when I was driving home from work today a foal was playing about on a bank by the roadside. He was with his dam and a herd of other gypsy cobs. The travellers keep them in a big unfenced field right by the road. 

My heart is always in my mouth passing there at this time of year. Although it's even worse later in the year when they don't have grass. Then they are more inclined to wander into the road. There hasn't been an accident yet. I don't know how long it will stay that way :rolleyes3:


----------



## suffolkmare (12 April 2018)

I noticed the story about wasps too! People need to be warned away from Hull, with killer wasps and gigantic wild horses loose and seeking vengeance on humankind!


----------

